# Visit from the opponent...



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Not too often I take picture of uncommon bird that pays some visit and nibble some feed around the loft...Thanks for looking...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice picture of the cardinal. We have lots of cardinals here in West Central Missouri and I think they are just beautiful. The females are a duller grayish color and I think they are just as beautiful. They do not seem to fight with the other birds like those damn english sparrows, grackles and starlings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

heres some that we have here at the feeder alot ,sometime we get around 12-13 males at atime,its not the best picture but you can see them at least


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*UncleBuck* do you provide food for them too?, in a feeder?

Nice pic *LL*...They are enjoying the feed you got for them out there...

My mom ask me to catch the cardinal...I told her it is not possible since its a wild bird...But it think it is nice to have a cardinal or bluejay as a pet...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota, THAT is a lot of male Cardinals!! Dave


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

HA
it sure is!!!
I see maybe two or three at the most in my neighbor's feeder


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice pictures, Pegasus and LokotaLoft, those cardinals are gorgeous and I love the view!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Treesa...I figure I don't have to show my whole backyard which has some cracked concrete so I blow-up the pics...Since I'm only showing the cardinals and not the cracks ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha
you should see the concrete around my house
LOL
if it gets any worse my house might end up in china


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

China...I love looking at my backyard when its covered with snow but other than that I don't like taking pictures or video with my backyard...I can see my backyard with-in 20 years from now...From what I was told the earth shift everyday and I can see a big sink hole by that time...I rather have your backyard Ed...Knowing mine is concrete already and fixing it will cost me arms and legs for the materials...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> *UncleBuck* do you provide food for them too?, in a feeder?
> 
> Nice pic *LL*...They are enjoying the feed you got for them out there...
> 
> My mom ask me to catch the cardinal...I told her it is not possible since its a wild bird...But it think it is nice to have a cardinal or bluejay as a pet...


I've held cardinals before, and trust me, you do NOT want to catch one! They're in the grosbeak family, which all have super strong beaks....they latch onto you...and it won't be pretty. Being wild birds, they don't give in easily either


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've held cardinals before, and trust me, you do NOT want to catch one! They're in the grosbeak family, which all have super strong beaks....they latch onto you...and it won't be pretty. Being wild birds, they don't give in easily either


I agree with Becky....even an injured Cardinal has quite a grasp <now, how do I know that> Besides, its a wild bird....and should not be caught...and certainly should not be a caged pet. If your mom really wants an indoor pet bird, a pet shop would be a much better source (many even sell African Cardinals). Sorry - please don't take this wrong - I'm just pretty passionate about folks making (non-rehab) pets out of wild creatures.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

To be honest with you, she might not be joking when she told me about catching the bird but I know for sure it will be a million to one chance I will catch it...I told her not even a few feet closer the bird will fly away and maybe it'll be gone by the time the bird sees me getting closer...So I just  and don't say nothing  to her...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> To be honest with you, she might not be joking when she told me about catching the bird but I know for sure it will be a million to one chance I will catch it...I told her not even a *few feet closer the bird will fly away* and maybe it'll be gone by the time the bird sees me getting closer...So I just  and don't say nothing  to her...


Especially if you....oops....stamp a foot ...or sneeze...on your way


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

what's a african cardinal, oo i wanna see one, can't find anything online, do they go by a different name.
i know first hand how hard those little guys can bite, they scream at you too!! (i'm a rehabber)
but they have nothin on my blue fronted amazon!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah she looks sweet in the picture, don't let it fool you!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never heard of an African one but there are Brazilian Cardinals. Dave


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Pegasus: No, I do not feed them. They scavenge below the pigeon loft and I can see them at my moms feeders.

LokotaLoft: I do not care what anyone says! Dats be a lotta birds! I wonder how many are out of camera view? I have never seen so many cardinals at once.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*cardinal*

two weeks ago there was 8 males and twelve females, when I clean the lofts they get the scraps and there is always sunflower with the mix, they always seem to know


----------

